# Can't connect to anything



## jayxkanz666 (May 24, 2017)

Hey there! So, I'm pretty new to to the FreeBSD forums (signed up today), and I seem to be having a strange issue with internet on FreeBSD.
The internet worked fine for about 1 hour a couple of days ago, then suddenly stopped working.
My Ethernet controller is a Qualcomm Atheros AR8162 Fast Ethernet (rev 10) and my WiFi controller is a Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01) (I'm pretty sure this one doesn't work on FreeBSD, so I'm trying to get the Ethernet to work).
I've tried reinstalling FreeBSD multiple times and switching between DHCP and a static IP, but that didn't help.

Here's my rc.conf:

```
hostname="jayxbsd"
kldload_i915kms="i915kms"
zfs_enable="YES"
ifconfig_alc0="DHCP"
samba_enable="YES"
```

Here's the output of netstat -rn:


```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination      Gateway      Flags      Netif expire
default            192.168.0.1  UGS       alc0
127.0.0.0/8     127.0.0.1      UGS       lo0
127.0.0.1         link#2          UH         lo0
192.168.0.0/24 link#1          U           alc0

Internet6:
Destination        Gateway      Flags      Netif expire
::/96                 ::1               UGRS     lo0
::1                    link#2           UH         lo0
::ffff:0.0.0.0/96 ::1                UGRS     lo0
fe80::/10          ::1                UGRS     lo0
fe80::1%lo0      link#2           U           lo0
ff02::/16           ::1                UGRS     lo0
```

My router gateway is 192.168.0.1 if you're wondering.


----------



## forquare (May 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forums 

Can you ping IP addresses? E.g. Your default gateway? Something on the internet like 8.8.8.8?

If you can, double check /etc/resolv.conf is correct. It should look something like:


```
nameserver 192.168.0.1
```


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome!

No, I can not ping anything. Not my router or anything on the internet.

My /etc/resolv.conf is:

```
nameserver 192.168.0.1
```

This has been bothering me for days, and I can't figure out what's wrong.


----------



## MarcoB (May 25, 2017)

What is `ifconfig` saying?


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

`ifconfig` says:

```
alc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=c319a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
    ether 20:89:84:96:53:a3
    inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
    inet 169.254.211.214 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 169.254.255.255
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
    status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    groups: lo
```

I think it has 2 `inet` addresses because I have both dhclient and dhcpcd.
That shouldn't matter though and it's not a router problem because when I run 
	
	



```
# dhclient alc0
```
 `tcpdump` shows that my router is replying and giving a DHCP offer, dhclient just isn't accepting it. dhcpcd is just assigning a IPv4LL address which is completely useless.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 25, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> No, I can not ping anything. Not my router or anything on the internet.


What are the actual error messages you got? Unless you share that then all we can do is guess. Can you share some output by any chance?


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> What are the actual error messages you got? Unless you share that then all we can do is guess. Can you share some output by any chance?


With dhclient I get 
	
	



```
error: sendto: No route to host
```
And with dhcpcd(IPv4LL) I get 
	
	



```
error: sendto: Host is down
```


----------



## ShelLuser (May 25, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> With dhclient I get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems quite off. What command did you try? Also try using the -d parameter and see what the output tells you.

Also: what error did you get when you used ping?

(edit): also: how did you use ping? With an IP address or hostname?


----------



## balanga (May 25, 2017)

Personally, I would try installing FreeBSD using the mini-memstick image... That establishes an Internet connection if it can and then you don't subsequently need to figure out how to set it up.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> That seems quite off. What command did you try? Also try using the -d parameter and see what the output tells you.
> 
> Also: what error did you get when you used ping?
> 
> (edit): also: how did you use ping? With an IP address or hostname?


No, I meant if I use dhcpcd/dhclient, that's what ping outputs. I used an IP address, namely 8.8.8.8

Outputs:

```
[jayxkanz@jayxbsd ~]$ sudo dhclient alc0
DHCPDISCOVER on alc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
DHCPDISCOVER on alc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
DHCPDISCOVER on alc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
DHCPDISCOVER on alc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
DHCPDISCOVER on alc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
DHCPDISCOVER on alc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
DHCPDISCOVER on alc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 2
No DHCPOFFERS received.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.

[jayxkanz@jayxbsd ~]$ sudo dhcpcd -d alc0
using config file `/usr/local/etc/dhcpcd.conf'
dhcpcd-7.0.0-alpha starting
alc0: executing `/usr/local/libexec/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT
alc0: executing `/usr/local/libexec/dhcpcd-run-hooks' CARRIER
DUID 00:01:00:01:20:b6:f9:9e:20:89:84:96:53:a3
alc0: IAID 84:96:53:a3
alc0: delaying IPv6 router solicitation for 0.6 seconds
alc0: delaying IPv4 for 0.4 seconds
alc0: soliciting a DHCP lease
alc0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0x1a6336b3), next in 3.9 seconds
alc0: soliciting an IPv6 router
alc0: sending Router Solicitation
alc0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0x1a6336b3), next in 7.5 seconds
alc0: sending Router Solicitation
alc0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.211.214
alc0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16
alc0: adding default route
alc0: ARP announcing 169.254.211.214 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds
alc0: executing `/usr/local/libexec/dhcpcd-run-hooks' IPV4LL
forking to background
forked to background, child pid 10284
```


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

balanga said:


> Personally, I would try installing FreeBSD using the mini-memstick image... That establishes an Internet connection if it can and then you don't subsequently need to figure out how to set it up.


I used the memstick image for all of my reinstalls.


----------



## balanga (May 25, 2017)

If you managed to install over your network, then networking was working fine when you installed, so something has changed... Maybe check your cabling...


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

balanga said:


> If you managed to install over your network, then networking was working fine when you installed, so something has changed... Maybe check your cabling...


Cables are fine. The internet did *not* work in the installer. I used the memstick image, not the mini-memstick one.


----------



## balanga (May 25, 2017)

Did you try mini-memstick?


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

balanga said:


> Did you try mini-memstick?


No. I don't feel like reinstalling it again because I actually have some important stuff on that harddrive now.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 25, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> I used the memstick image for all of my reinstalls.


Then something doesn't add up. Because that image requires an Internet connection in order to download the rest *, yet what you showed above demonstrated that your machine can't get an IP address because no DHCP server can be reached.

And the odds that a live system would work after which the installed system would fail are quite slim.

What FreeBSD version are you trying to install / use anyway?

* Wrong conclusion on my part.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> Then something doesn't add up. Because that image requires an Internet connection in order to download the rest, yet what you showed above demonstrated that your machine can't get an IP address because no DHCP server can be reached.
> 
> And the odds that a live system would work after which the installed system would fail are quite slim.
> 
> What FreeBSD version are you trying to install / use anyway?


FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT


----------



## ShelLuser (May 25, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT


There's your problem then; that's a developer snapshot which is basically unstable. There are no guarantees that it'll run at all. You'd normally only use this to look for problems (and possible answers) yourself, in fact that's more or less expected.

My suggestion is to stick with a public release instead which is also actually supported. Like FreeBSD 11.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> There's your problem then; that's a developer snapshot which is basically unstable. There are no guarantees that it'll run at all. You'd normally only use this to look for problems (and possible answers) yourself, in fact that's more or less expected.
> 
> My suggestion is to stick with a public release instead which is also actually supported. Like FreeBSD 11.


I wouldn't say that's the problem, because I've tried 11-RELEASE too and have the same issue.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 25, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> I wouldn't say that's the problem, because I've tried 11-RELEASE too and have the same issue.


Hmm, I carefully re-read the whole thread again and noticed that I overlooked one comment: that you also didn't have an Internet connection during the installation phase (I am curious how you checked though). I edited my previous post accordingly because I also drew a wrong conclusion there.

Even so: using 12-CURRENT wasn't a good decision. There's a reason why this forum doesn't officially support that version and even somewhat discourages its use.

Right now I can only conclude that the cause of this problem lies elsewhere (also because things used to work, then suddenly didn't and reinstalling (thus also rebooting) didn't change anything). What does the output of `ifconfig alc0` look like?

The only possibilities I can come up with right now is a hardware problem somewhere, or maybe some kind of negotiation problem between your NIC and the router. Although uncommon it is possible that if both the NIC and the router port are set to auto-negotiate that clashes can happen, usually resulting in less optimal settings but I could imagine that in extreme cases no valid connection gets setup (though do I find that scenario highly unlikely).

You said it worked for a few hours then stopped. Tried turning the PC off for a few hours and then tried again? Wouldn't solve anything but could get you leads to the cause of all this.


----------



## balanga (May 25, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> No. I don't feel like reinstalling it again because I actually have some important stuff on that harddrive now.



You can always try installing on a USB device, even a micro SDHC card. You could mount the other drive and copy the important stuff in case it gets lost.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> Hmm, I carefully re-read the whole thread again and noticed that I overlooked one comment: that you also didn't have an Internet connection during the installation phase (I am curious how you checked though). I edited my previous post accordingly because I also drew a wrong conclusion there.
> 
> Even so: using 12-CURRENT wasn't a good decision. There's a reason why this forum doesn't officially support that version and even somewhat discourages its use.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the help. I do not believe that it is a hardware problem since Ethernet/WiFi works fine on my Linux installation.
I've had the computer turned off for several hours (even though I doubt that would fix anything). 

As you requested, here is the output of `ifconfig alc0:`

```
alc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=c319a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
    ether 20:89:84:96:53:a3
    inet 169.254.211.214 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 169.254.255.255 
    inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255 
    inet6 fe80::2289:84ff:fe96:53a3%alc0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
    inet6 fe80::ab27:7ab:84d:58c0%alc0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
    status: active
```


----------



## balanga (May 25, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> Hey, thanks for the help. I do not believe that it is a hardware problem since Ethernet/WiFi works fine on my Linux installation.
> I've had the computer turned off for several hours (even though I doubt that would fix anything).
> 
> As you requested, here is the output of `ifconfig alc0:`
> ...



That sounds as though you are not getting an IP address assigned from the DHCP server...


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

Any ideas? (I've already tried to assign a static IP, but that won't work either.


----------



## tingo (May 25, 2017)

Why does your machine have an APIPA IP address? How is your machine connected to your internet? via a switch or something?
You haven't accidentally connected it a a machine running Windows of some sort?


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

tingo said:


> Why does your machine have an APIPA IP address? How is your machine connected to your internet? via a switch or something?
> You haven't accidentally connected it a a machine running Windows of some sort?


Nope, the Ethernet cable is connected directly to my router.


----------



## tingo (May 25, 2017)

Why does your router give out APIPA ip addresses then? Something is fishy here....


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

tingo said:


> Why does your router give out APIPA ip addresses then? Something is fishy here....


I'm sorry, I have no idea. Windows/Linux/macOS all work fine, it's literally just BSD that has this issue.


----------



## tingo (May 25, 2017)

Do you have another ethernet card you could try? Or a usb-to-ethernet adapter (some of those works with FreeBSD, some don't)?


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

tingo said:


> Do you have another ethernet card you could try? Or a usb-to-ethernet adapter (some of those works with FreeBSD, some don't)?


No, not for that computer. (Worth noting: if I connect my phone and share the internet via USB tethering, it works. That's how I've been able to send these logs)


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 25, 2017)

Try to set it manually. If it works, the range of possible problems will be narrowed.

For instance:

```
ifconfig_alc0="inet 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.0.1
```

What is the chipset of the network card? It may be a driver problem.

EDIT: clean-up


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> Try to set it manually. If it works, the range of possible problems will be narrowed.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...



Maybe you should read what I've said earlier. Setting the IP statically will not work either, and the Ethernet controller chipset is a Qualcomm Atheros AR8162


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 25, 2017)

Add `if_alc_load="YES"` to your /boot/loader.conf. Also, alc(4)

Cheers!


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> Add `if_alc_load="YES"` to your /boot/loader.conf. Also, alc(4)
> 
> Cheers!


Unfortunately, that didn't solve anything.


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 25, 2017)

Take a look if the driver is being loaded: `kldstat`

EDIT: You can use:

klunload(8) to unload a driver;
kldload(8) to load a driver.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

Yes, it is.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 25, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> I do not believe that it is a hardware problem since Ethernet/WiFi works fine on my Linux installation.


Yeah, that was going to be my next question   However, just to make sure: that Linux installation runs on the same machine?

But moving right along: how is Linux actually configured? A simple DHCP setup or does it use specific flags and/or drivers? Also: that router, I assume that the router functions as the DHCP server or does it use some specific settings as well?



jayxkanz666 said:


> Any ideas? (I've already tried to assign a static IP, but that won't work either.


How did you do that?

Just asking to keep ruling out options...

When in doubt `# ifconfig 192.168.0.50 255.255.255.0 alc0 && route default 192.168.0.1`.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> Yeah, that was going to be my next question   However, just to make sure: that Linux installation runs on the same machine?
> 
> But moving right along: how is Linux actually configured? A simple DHCP setup or does it use specific flags and/or drivers? Also: that router, I assume that the router functions as the DHCP server or does it use some specific settings as well?
> 
> ...



Linux uses a simple DHCP setup with no specific flags/drivers, works out of the box. The router functions as the DHCP server, but has some settings you can change aswell. (I haven't changed any of them)

I assigned a static IP by modifying my rc.conf as following:

```
ifconfig_alc0="inet 192.168.0.150 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.0.1"
```

..But as I've stated before, this does not solve anything.


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 25, 2017)

Take a look on the Mailling Lists to see if you find something about your driver.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 25, 2017)

Nothing that helped.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 25, 2017)

Well, then we're back to things which don't add up and/or make sense. You say that you got different results when using dhclient and dhcpd. I assume you're referring to the automated startup which uses settings from /etc/rc.conf? Thing is: both systems use the same approach, there is no dhcpd involved here only /usr/sbin/dhclient (you corrected that later).

However, I can come up with a theory: "No route to host" happened when you got the APIPA address assigned, the other before.

There's one thing more I'm missing here...  What's the error message when you set up a static IP address?

So: `# ifconfig 192.168.0.50 255.255.255.0 alc0`, followed by `ping 192.168.0.1`.

Well, either that or adding the settings you mentioned earlier to /etc/rc.conf and then rebooting.


----------



## aragats (May 26, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> $ sudo dhcpcd -d alc0 using config file `/usr/local/etc/dhcpcd.conf' dhcpcd-7.0.0-alpha starting


Alpha? I wouldn't trust alpha dhcp client...
As ShelLuser advised, assign an address from command line and run `ifconfig` _*without any argument*_ right after to see the result.
Let's see the state and addresses of other interfaces as well.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

And here are the results:
(Note, my router only accepts IP addresses ranging from 192.168.0.100 to 192.168.200)


```
[jayxkanz@jayxbsd ~]$ sudo ifconfig alc0 192.168.0.150 255.255.255.0
[jayxkanz@jayxbsd ~]$ ping 192.168.0.1
PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Host is down
[jayxkanz@jayxbsd ~]$ ifconfig
alc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=c319a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
    ether 20:89:84:96:53:a3
    inet 192.168.0.150 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 255.255.255.0 
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
    status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    groups: lo
```


----------



## balanga (May 26, 2017)

One wonders how you got it installed in the first place.... I would still suggest you try installing 11.0-RELEASE on a USB pen drive using the mini-memstick image and see how far you get.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

balanga said:


> One wonders how you got it installed in the first place.... I would still suggest you try installing 11.0-RELEASE on a USB pen drive using the mini-memstick image and see how far you get.


I did as you said, but before I even got a chance to install it, it failed at the "acquiring DHCP lease" part.


----------



## balanga (May 26, 2017)

So it looks like a driver issue... Did it offer the correct interface to set up?  Maybe try a USB/Ethernet card or WiFi...

How did you manage to get it installed earlier?


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

balanga said:


> So it looks like a driver issue... Did it offer the correct interface to set up?  Maybe try a USB/Ethernet card or WiFi...
> 
> How did you manage to get it installed earlier?


Not a driver issue, it offers the correct interface/driver, alc.
I used the memstick image earlier and I don't believe that one requires an internet connection.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 26, 2017)

A new day and the same problem 

Ok, I re-read the thread (again) and something else came to mind: does your router support Gigabit ethernet aka 1000baseTX? Because I couldn't help notice that ifconfig displays your NIC as using 100baseTX.

When in doubt: boot Linux, use `ifconfig` and share the output here. That might give more clues.

Right now, even though I think this is very unlikely, I'm starting to wonder if this could be caused by a difference in media type. So maybe fixable by forcing the alc driver to utilize 1000baseTX. This is of course assuming that your router uses 1000baseTX.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> A new day and the same problem
> 
> Ok, I re-read the thread (again) and something else came to mind: does your router support Gigabit ethernet aka 1000baseTX? Because I couldn't help notice that ifconfig displays your NIC as using 100baseTX.
> 
> ...


Nope, my router and the Ethernet controller only support 100baseTX


----------



## tingo (May 26, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> No, not for that computer. (Worth noting: if I connect my phone and share the internet via USB tethering, it works. That's how I've been able to send these logs)


OK, but that is (essentially) the same. You have used your phone, which acted as an usb network card, and the machine worked. This rules out any configuration errors on the machine.
Conclusion: the alc(4) driver isn't working with the hardware you have.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

tingo said:


> OK, but that is (essentially) the same. You have used your phone, which acted as an usb network card, and the machine worked. This rules out any configuration errors on the machine.
> Conclusion: the alc(4) driver isn't working with the hardware you have.


No. not a conclusion. It worked before, like I said.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

Update: I decided to go out and buy a USB network card, namely the ASUS USB-AC51.
Under the FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE release notes, it says that the card is supported by urtwn(4) which is why I bought it.
However, when I try to load the kernel module by typing in `kldload if_urtwn`, it's still not being shown in `ifconfig`.
Putting if_urtwn_load="YES" and legal.realtek.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf didn't do anything as `dmesg | grep -i urtwn` still didn't output anything. Any ideas?


----------



## ShelLuser (May 26, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> However, when I try to load the kernel module by typing in `kldload if_urtwn`, it's still not being shown in `ifconfig`


Didn't you mention earlier that you were using FreeBSD 12-CURRENT? As I said before: there's a reason why it's a bad idea to use it; there are 0 guarantees that anything will actually work.

It's also a reason why this forum officially discourages its use/support: *Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions*.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> Didn't you mention earlier that you were using FreeBSD 12-CURRENT? As I said before: there's a reason why it's a bad idea to use it; there are 0 guarantees that anything will actually work.
> 
> It's also a reason why this forum officially discourages its use/support: *Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions*.


Actually no, I am on 11 RELEASe again and I am just trying to make this work.. do you have any ideas?


----------



## ShelLuser (May 26, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> Actually no, I am on 11 RELEASe again


Convenient. Just a few days ago this was an impossible scenario because you had data on the server which you didn't want to lose. Sorry, but I find this a rather unlikely scenario and although I could be wrong I'm not going to take the chance that somewhere down the road suddenly some signs of -CURRENT surface again.

It's not just an issue of the topic being more or less against the rules, the most important reason (in my opinion) is that trying to help bugfix -CURRENT problems is pretty much a waste of everyones time. For the simple reason that there are too many unpredictable factors which cannot be ruled out, yet that's just what you need to do in order to try and solve problems.


----------



## jayxkanz666 (May 26, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> Convenient. Just a few days ago this was an impossible scenario because you had data on the server which you didn't want to lose. Sorry, but I find this a rather unlikely scenario and although I could be wrong I'm not going to take the chance that somewhere down the road suddenly some signs of -CURRENT surface again.
> 
> It's not just an issue of the topic being more or less against the rules, the most important reason (in my opinion) is that trying to help bugfix -CURRENT problems is pretty much a waste of everyones time. For the simple reason that there are too many unpredictable factors which cannot be ruled out, yet that's just what you need to do in order to try and solve problems.


I backed up the data and installed RELEASE, but okay, you don't have to help.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 26, 2017)

jayxkanz666 said:


> I backed up the data and installed RELEASE, but okay, you don't have to help.


I do have one suggestion (but not directly related to the issue): start a new thread. This thread was all about the alc0 interface on -CURRENT. The new issue is completely different, even if you take my criticism into consideration.

Now it's about the ASUS USB-AC51 (and if_urtwn) on 11-RELEASE. A new thread might help attract more attention which might lead up to more answers. Just my 2 cents of course.

I can give some basic advice though. Your conclusion regarding dmesg is somewhat off. See here (omitted the `less /boot/loader.conf` command itself, it only shows (part of) the output):


```
# wifi drivers
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"

# wifi encryption
#wlan_wep_load="YES"
#wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
#wlan_tkip_load="YES"

# Bluetooth drivers
#ng_ubt_load="YES"
#ubtbcmfw_load="YES"

feliner:/home/peter $ dmesg | grep -i bwn
feliner:/home/peter $ kldstat -v | grep bwn
 2    1 0xc0e7c000 3cd7c    if_bwn.ko (/boot/kernel/if_bwn.ko)
                 2 siba_bwn/bwn
 3    2 0xc0eb9000 b134     siba_bwn.ko (/boot/kernel/siba_bwn.ko)
                 1 pci/siba_bwn
 4    1 0xc0ec5000 2bb9c    bwn_v4_ucode.ko (/boot/modules/bwn_v4_ucode.ko)
                 3 bwn_v4_ucode_fw
```
Note that using -v isn't mandatory, but doing so gives you a little bit more information. When in doubt go over the dmesg output manually (`dmesg | less`), this is generally a lot better when trying to solve a problem than just aiming for specific snippets.


----------

